
The Great Virginia Grape Heist - akakievich
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/12/grape-theft-vineyard/573910/
======
prossercj
That was a fun read. Parts of it feel like something out of Sherlock Holmes:

> When I spoke with Lieutenant Mark Hollandsworth of the local sheriff’s
> department, he supported Dunkenberger’s theory: “The rain this year did
> spoil a lot of grapes.”

------
acdanger
> He is quick to add that the transition from foraging to “sedentary
> settlement patterns” some 10,000 years ago was a net win for humanity.

Many scholars consider this transition humanity's biggest blunder.

See: [http://discovermagazine.com/1987/may/02-the-worst-mistake-
in...](http://discovermagazine.com/1987/may/02-the-worst-mistake-in-the-
history-of-the-human-race)

~~~
Technetium_Hat
This reminds me of the opening to _The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy_ :
>Many were increasingly of the opinion that they'd all made a big mistake
coming down from the trees in the first place, and some said that even the
trees had been a bad move, and that no-one should ever have left the oceans.

------
jeletonskelly
"Who eats fifty boxed lunches?"

